# Reality of Reconciliation



## newnature (Dec 31, 2016)

The reality of reconciliation is the good news that Satan would gladly give up his pitchfork to keep people from believing today. And he’s been very successful through what Paul calls ministers of righteousness in doing that very thing. If he can keep that glorious truth hidden by blinding people’s eyes to it through a message that keeps sin on the table of God’s justice where that sin has already been put away by Jesus according to 2 Corinthians 5:18-21, the other components of Paul’s good news message will have no bearing whatsoever for individuals. To keep those sins on the table of God’s justice. That turns Paul’s glorious good news message into a not so glorious good news message after all. It turns salvation into probation. And many people are living in their minds today with probation rather than salvation. Has Satan not been busy usurping the glory that belongs to God? And there is no shortage of ministers of righteousness who are doing his bidding, deceiving as they are being deceived Paul tells us.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 31, 2016)

That sure is a long way of expressing ones belief that preaching against eternal security if from Satan.


----------

